# anyone know of "DEVEL" custom grips



## dmdon (Mar 1, 2009)

I carry a 3919 and love it. A while back on another forum I saw a picture of a very custom 3913 that had a clear window cut through the red grips and a matching window in the side of the mags allowing you to see the ammo. I have tried searching for the maker with no luck.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Can't say I have. I'm not sure I'd want it either but I am curious as to what it looks like


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That wasn't just custom grips/mags; that was a full-house custom gun from the late 60s/early 70s, called the ASP. Read more here:

http://www.asp9mm.com/


----------



## dmdon (Mar 1, 2009)

*nice, but not the one I saw*

Thanks for the link DJ, that is close to the one I saw, but not quite it. The pictures I saw had red soft grips that had an oval medallion that had "DEVEL" etched on it. If this grip maker is still in business I would love to find out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I expect there were minor variations over the years, as these were basically custom guns. I may be wrong about this (that does happen from time to time :mrgreen: ), but I think to see the rounds through the grips, the side of the magazine and possibly the side of the frame under the grip had to have matching cutouts. This was done on the custom guns, but IIRC the stock S&W 9mms had solid or semi-solid frame flats and only tiny witness holes in the side of the mags. 

Maybe someone who has a 3913 (or similar variation) could pop the grip off, peek inside and check my memory on this? It's been a loooooong time since I've been inside one of those slim little S&W nines...


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

With the RED grips, I would imagine it would be something similar to what SiG made in limited quantities for demonstrations of it's action (no external safety). It had specific areas cut out (windowed) to show the internals during the trigger cycle. They were not ever offered for public consumption. Originally a tool used to demonstrate to prospective Departments and Agencies to help pitch the sale, then later to illustrate specifics for certified armorers.

The conspicuous grip color made it easily identifiable as a non-firing gun and it could NOT be modified to ever discharge a round. Just my WAG, but I think it has merit in regards to the question posed. FWIW, SiG no longer makes these in ANY model.


----------



## dmdon (Mar 1, 2009)

*Check these out*

This is what I am looking for. Sadly I have found out the company folded years ago and the man behinde it was murderd. http://http://www.novaksights.com/wayne's_devel%20collection.htm


----------

